# Ugh, I'm in trouble!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have three sick Cockatiels!  I need to know what you think it could be, I am gonna have to take them to the Avian Vet, but can't 'til tomorrow.

*Charlie:*
- gasping for air occasionally
- appears to be a bit fluffed up
- sleeping more than usual
- has one eye squinting shut (but it's NOT red or swollen)
- eating and drinking
- droppings are normal
- he's climbing around the cage and walking around the bottom so he's not lethargic at all

*Theo:*
- fluffed up
- breathing a bit heavy
- sleeping a lot
- eating and drinking
- not lethargic (she's also climbing around the cage and will go down to the bottom a lot to shred paper)
- droppings are normal
- one eye is red also, she keeps it open for awhile, and then shuts it

Okay, with this last one, he had an eye problem, but it cleared up and now it's back again and you can see his eyelid starting to cover his eye in the corner.

*Shiro:
*- droppings are runny
- tail is bopping
- gasping for air occasionally 
- red and swollen eye
- breathing is heavy
- he's eating and drinking
- not lethargic

I'm really worried that is could be psittacosis. I had one of my other 'tiels (Leo) treated for psittacosis a few months ago, but I treated _all _the birds and not just Leo.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

It does sound like psitticosis  The Conjuctivitis is a dead give away. Here is the link to my article on psitticosis. The symptoms you listed are consistent with psitticosis. I am no vet though. http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=66307#post66307

Keep us posted!


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

That's terrible ): I hope it's not anything serious and that everything turns out okay.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The Conjuctivitis is a dead give away
---------------------------

Not 100% true. Giardia and/or intestinal parasites such as tapworms can also give similar symptons, especially the eye irratations.

Hopefully the vet can give you answers, and also do some fecal exams in the office.

In the meantime has anything changed or are you doing anything different? Has there been any recent new birds or visits to or from others with birds?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Only the _"_new_"_ Cockatiel. I can't even remember if Shiro's eye started swelling up before that or not though. 

I am lost on what to do.. I can't afford to take all 12 in if it's something contagious, I am having trouble with just these 3.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that Solace.. I hope you find out whats happening with them all. Have you isolated those three yet? Maybe that would be a good idea.. I know its already been some time, and they may have infected the others, but at least if you do it asap you may get lucky.

Hugs and best wishes! Keep us updated.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm gonna have to try get them in Wednesday/Thursday. (unless mum takes them but she wouldn't have a clue) I know it's going to make me look bad but I've been sick with the flu for over a week now and it's making me suffer big time.. I'm stuck in bed at the moment and can't move without puking and coughing my guts up..


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have no spare cages - that's another problem. I am gonna have to treat them all somehow.

I gotta go but will update you's when I can.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Good luck, we are thinking of you and the birds.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow! Sorry to hear about all of your trouble. I would see if your mom could take the 3 sick ones to the vet especialy if they have labored breathing. Maybe she could pick up a spare cage to separate them too. I hope that you and your birds feel well soon.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I meant Wednesday/Thursday, oops!

I'm going to have to just take them in even though I'm sick.. I have to go to the Drs today and I'm praying they won't send me to Hospital.  (last place I want to go)

The birds are OK. I've sort of got them isolated, I have half of the cage with 9 of the 'tiels on the top and then I just put 4 pieces of cardboard on the bottom and newspaper on top, and I have Shiro, Theo and Charlie on the bottom half so they can't get to the 'tiels at the top and the 'tiels at the top can't get to the 3 on the bottom.


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

Hope you and tiels are ok...


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Make sure you look after my little Theo! I have a special spot for that little cutie.. not that the others dont deserve it too, I hope they all get better. I just love little Theo.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

AGH! Theo just started vomiting everywhere... I also noticed, you can see her keel bone, she never used to be like that (she was around 114grams) so now mum's rushing her to the Avian Vet and they're going to admit her straight away. She's very lethargic, so please keep her in your thoughts and prayers, I don't want to lose her.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh.. I'm so sorry. Where is the new bird you found now? I hope it didn't contract a illness from its home or from a wild bird and it was somehow transmitted to your fids.
I will keep your little guys in my prayers. I'm happy your mom is taking Theo right now. I hope the rest of your flock doesn't get it. Good luck! *hug*
Let us know what the vet says when your mom gets home. Try to get some rest yourself. You're ill and thats not good for you to stress out so much.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh no  Poor birdies. I hope they get better. You have quite a big flock and it would be terrible if it spread. I would see if you can take the new bird to the vet aswell, then mabey you can find out if it was him who brought this sickness with him.


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Oh no! I hope you're birds are ok Solace... Good luck!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Theo is being kept at the Vets (Avian Vet) where they are going to do blood and fecal tests as well as a sample of her vomit to see what is wrong with her then put her on antibiotics. I don't know when I'll be bringing her home, I have to ring the Avian Vet at 4:30-5:00pm today and see what she says.

I'm going to have to buy another cage while she's recovering and on antibiotics.. I don't want to put her back in with rest and have her get sick again.

Also there's a 100% chance Shiro and Charlie have psittacosis and the rest of the Cockatiels. So I'm going to take Shiro and Charlie in too.

Theo could have something completely different so that's why there's tests being done. The "new" baby is pooping cream/light yellow poops which can be due to psittacosis? which is where and why my birds are sick I think.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Solace. said:


> Theo is being kept at the Vets (Avian Vet) where they are going to do blood and fecal tests as well as a sample of her vomit to see what is wrong with her then put her on antibiotics. I don't know when I'll be bringing her home, I have to ring the Avian Vet at 4:30-5:00pm today and see what she says.
> 
> I'm going to have to buy another cage while she's recovering and on antibiotics.. I don't want to put her back in with rest and have her get sick again.
> 
> ...


You and your flock are in our thoughts! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you, Cannuck.

I just rang and she has a bacterial infection, they found large amounts of bacteria. I go and pick her up tomorrow and she'll be on antibiotics.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Solace, I wouldn't just take the 'tiels in. I would get treatment for your whole flock. Psittacosis can hide out with out being detected sometime, and if your birds do/have shared an air space then it's likely they all have it. I hope Theo makes a full recovery soon!


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

It's good that you know what is wrong with her now and that she is on the road to recovery. I would also treat all of my tiels if I was in the same situation, especially because a few of them were exhibiting similar symptoms.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I asked the AV about that - she wouldn’t let me treat them all for bacterial infection unless there were tests done and it was confirmed that all the rest had a bacterial infection.

I know Charlie and Shiro have the same similar symptoms (the "new" baby only has the yellowish poop) but I’d rather take them in and have tests done and see what the tests say before I start treating them so I can get them the right antibiotics.

And as for the rest, I’ve been monitoring their poop, and they’re all normal. I do have the other 3 isolated, and I’ve been cleaning the bottom of their cages 3x a day to keep it clean. This afternoon when I get home I’ll be scrubbing the cage well and cleaning everything.


----------

